# Dickory



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well weve only had little Dickory for a month but she was such a happy little mouse, her start in life wasnt great as she lost her mummy too early due to illness so I think she just didnt have enough strength to make it, she was playing with her sisters last night and it looks like she crossed to the bridge in her sleep. Night night little one Im so sorry you couldnt have stayed longer to , you will be missed and you were loved, have loads of fun at the bridge with your mummy again.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Night night Dickory :crying: xxxxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Goodnight Dickory. Sleep tight xx

You had an awesome month with Gill and all your sisters. I know that you know you were loved

Have fun at the bridge with all the other furries that have passed too soon

Rest in peace sweetheart xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry tdm. RIP Dickory run free at the bridge little one.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

RIP Dickory  run free....x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Run free at the bridge little Dickory  You perhaps didn't have a great start in like, but your human mummy, your sister and your friends all miss you. I hope that you are watching over them and make sure you give everyone at rainbow bridge a big hug xx


----------

